# New "Mac Professionals" forum



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

This forum has been created at the *request of several members*. This special forum will be for members who make their living off of their Macs and have more specific, higher level questions on topics such as:

- Mac OS X Server
- High End Storage Solutions
- Professional Design & Print
- High End Printing
- Professional Video Editing
- Mac OS and/or iOS Development

You get the idea! 

ehMac contains tons of members who are Mac professionals with a wealth of knowledge, but would also love to hear ideas, concepts and advice from hundreds of other Mac Pro's!

This section will only be as good as its contributors, so please join us / contribute and send other Mac professionals and colleagues here!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah! 

Away from politics and on to money makin


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

How do I rip a DVD? I hear you professionals are smart cookies


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ottawaman said:


> How do I rip a DVD? I hear you professionals are smart cookies


I'll tell you, but I charge $125 per hour.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Perfect! I am always at a loss where to post certain things work related as they don't fall neatly into any of the other categories. Nice to have a mac related place for mac related pro needs. Now I just need a problem to post.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

good idea.

i wonder if a 'networking' forum would be a good idea. For instance if a designer needed a photographer, or a video editor needed some audio production. Perhaps something could be set up so fellow ehmacers could contact each other?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

i-rui said:


> good idea.
> 
> i wonder if a 'networking' forum would be a good idea. For instance if a designer needed a photographer, or a video editor needed some audio production. Perhaps something could be set up so fellow ehmacers could contact each other?


I'd just post that right in this forum.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hey all...

The "Mac Professional" thread wasn't being used that much at all, not enough to warrant its own section, so I have merged that with the "Everything Mac" forum to make things less fragmented.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Seems fitting, since we now have a News section that none of the professionals will use...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

John Clay said:


> Seems fitting, since we now have a News section that none of the professionals will use...


Huh?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

ehMax said:


> Huh?


Killing off the professional forum because it isn't used much, but adding a new section that the pros won't likely use.

Part of the point of the professional forum is to keep all the pro stuff together, even if there isn't much of it yet.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Huh?


This requires a bit of history. First, I posted the following in this thread.



SINC said:


> Yep, I noticed when I hit my home page button on Safari. Took me but a second to click on the logo and reset my home page back to the forums.


Then this was posted:



John Clay said:


> Yet another page to ignore.
> 
> Can we have a setting to load the forums rather than the news page if logged in?


I then posted this:



SINC said:


> I completely avoided the news page by changing my home page (or your bookmark) to this:
> 
> ehmac dot ca/forum dot php


You responded with this:



ehMax said:


> The irony of you repeatedly saying you're ignoring the news page with a link in your sig pointing to your news page does not escape me.
> 
> Yes, for those who don't like news, you can continue to go directly to the *Forum page* and pretend nothing ever happened.


Then this was posted:



John Clay said:


> Seems fitting, since we now have a News section that none of the professionals will use...



That would make this John Clay’s second mention of the news page as well. 

That was followed by your post in this thread:



ehMax said:


> Huh?


I mean nothing more than to add clarity to your confusion in your last post and I hope that helps you to understand what transpired.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

John Clay said:


> Killing off the professional forum because it isn't used much, but adding a new section that the pros won't likely use.


If Pros aren't participating in a forum specifically focussed for Pro's, there's not much sense in keeping it around. At least for now, I might revisit it in the future. 

The News / Article section is not going to be specifically focussed to pros, so not sure why I should be concerned if pros won't view that section. I have a feeling many pros will find neat articles regardless. Several of the articles got picked up by Macsurfer.com and there was a lot of traffic to the specific article pages. 

I found it interesting, perhaps a coincidence, that I found out about RIM doing the Playbook vs iPad video on their Youtube channel through a pretty obscure source. I wrote an article and posted the video at noon, which was picked up by Macsurfer.com an hour later. A bit later after that, the video was on Appleinsider.com. :heybaby:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC, you have a lot of time on your hands. :lmao: I really don't think there was any sort of flow to that the way you see it. You two keep peppering various threads with comments about not finding the new article section interesting. I get it. 

I and many other Canadian Mac users *do* like Mac and iOS news, especially when some topics will specifically cover the Canadian point of view. If this kind of news and articles doesn't float your boat, so be it, you've made your point.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax, I never said I would not read the news. If you go back to the first post in early October what I posted was that I would not want the news page as my home page and would change it, but would browse the news pages.

I repeated that a month later in the thread we were discussing. I then offered John Clay a URL to do the same thing to avoid the news page when he asked if there was a way to do so. That sir, makes three mentions in two months.

If that is "peppering", I respectfully suggest you look up the term in the dictionary and learn its proper use.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

ehMax said:


> SINC, you have a lot of time on your hands. :lmao: I really don't think there was any sort of flow to that the way you see it. You two keep peppering various threads with comments about not finding the new article section interesting. I get it.
> 
> I and many other Canadian Mac users *do* like Mac and iOS news, especially when some topics will specifically cover the Canadian point of view. If this kind of news and articles doesn't float your boat, so be it, you've made your point.


The point, at least for me, is that ehMac isn't going to be creating any original Mac news - it's all going to be culled from other websites, where it appears first. Just another type of blog spam, in my opinion.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

John Clay said:


> The point, at least for me, is that ehMac isn't going to be creating any original Mac news - it's all going to be culled from other websites, where it appears first. Just another type of blog spam, in my opinion.


:lmao: The articles section was just released yesterday. We're not going to be creating any original content? Where in the world do you get that from? :lmao:

It's a rhetorical question that I really don't want a reply to. Please post any further comments, questions or suggestions about the article system in the Info Centre please.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

hmm. Thats too bad. I thought the section was just kinda getting going.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

groovetube said:


> hmm. Thats too bad. I thought the section was just kinda getting going.


I agree. It may not have been flourishing with activity… but I think it was starting to get a little momentum.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

A little disappointed myself. Found it resourceful. I understand that it wasn't the busiest thread on the boards but it seemed to be accomplishing what it was set out to do.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

FeXL said:


> A little disappointed myself. Found it resourceful. I understand that it wasn't the busiest thread on the boards but it seemed to be accomplishing what it was set out to do.


As am I. It was nice to have a place where people know what you were talking about when it came to RIPS and other things. People with valuable knowledge in the wide variety of professional uses.

Problems were being solved, though the section was slow, it was definitely a very useful section. Posting a pro question in the everything mac section is just going to get lost. To bad, I thought it was a great addition to ehMac and really added a whole lot to the community as many of us use our Macs in a professional environment.


----------



## Principal (Nov 28, 2004)

*Pro's*

I promise to post at least 1 question/comment per month if it stays open... I'm not a [computer] pro but I'll try to sound like one, lol


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

wonderings said:


> As am I. It was nice to have a place where people know what you were talking about when it came to RIPS and other things. People with valuable knowledge in the wide variety of professional uses.
> 
> Problems were being solved, though the section was slow, it was definitely a very useful section. Posting a pro question in the everything mac section is just going to get lost. To bad, I thought it was a great addition to ehMac and really added a whole lot to the community as many of us use our Macs in a professional environment.


You make it sound awesome, but it really was barely being used. 

Hmmm.... If you Pros promise to post in their a little more often, I'll bring it back and will try to help foster the section. One post a month isn't going to quite cut it.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well not only was it good to post in, but I've read quite a few posts that addressed some questions I had. I know it wasn't a hotbed of activity, but I think that would take some time to build.

If anything it seems redundant to have ipad/ipod etc separated, given they're both iOS devices.

jmho. And, it may help keep me out of trouble, if that were even possible.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

groovetube said:


> well not only was it good to post in, but I've read quite a few posts that addressed some questions I had. I know it wasn't a hotbed of activity, but I think that would take some time to build.
> 
> If anything it seems redundant to have ipad/ipod etc separated, given they're both iOS devices.
> 
> jmho. And, it may help keep me out of trouble, if that were even possible.


Absolutely on the iPad and iPhone sections and just yesterday I asked the developer to merge those two forums (Without negatively affecting SEO)

Alright, the people have spoken, and I will bring back the Mac Professionals forum. The name is a little drab though, maybe it can be called something a little more spunky.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> well not only was it good to post in, but I've read quite a few posts that addressed some questions I had. *I know it wasn't a hotbed of activity, but I think that would take some time to build.*
> 
> *If anything it seems redundant to have ipad/ipod etc separated, given they're both iOS devices.*
> 
> jmho. And, it may help keep me out of trouble, *if that were even possible.*


+1.... :lmao:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I moved a smorgasbord of threads over to the new "Mac Pro's" forum  (I like the name better. A bit of a play on words, and a little more short and catchy)

If there are threads I've missed (Which I'm sure there are), let me know and I'll move them over.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'm waiting.... Come on, POST AWAY!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Yayyyy EhMax!!!:clap: A mayor that is responsive to his constituents....


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

ehMax said:


> Absolutely on the iPad and iPhone sections and just yesterday I asked the developer to merge those two forums (Without negatively affecting SEO)
> 
> Alright, the people have spoken, and I will bring back the Mac Professionals forum. The name is a little drab though, maybe it can be called something a little more spunky.


Woohoo!

Thank you, Mr. Mayor.

How about Apple Aces? The Specialist Thread? Power Users Posts (aka PUP, a forum name which, unless I'm completely off the mark (Marc?), Dr.G would wholeheartedly endorse)? Mac Tutor Thread? The Mac Veteran Thread? Apples Adept? Master Macs? Mac Masters? Mac Mavens? Don't Sweat It? Mac Wizard? Apple Artisans?

OK, my online thesaurus is now, officially, empty...

XX)XX)XX)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

LOL...

Mac Masters... I kind of like that one. 

I think I'll keep it "Mac Pro's" for awhile. Or should that be "Mac Pros"? Could be either way I guess.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I always have difficulty with that… is Pro's a contraction of Professionals, or is Pros considered correct? You can have Pros and Cons. However dictionary says it's "Pros" (as in a professional) so you could go with that.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I'm glad it's back.

But come to think of it… would it cause newbies confusion to go to the Mac Pro forum in the hopes to find threads about The MacPro and not the area where pro users hang out? Juzthinkingoutloud.

Nevermind — the description under the title spells it out.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

It's where the Mac prostitutes hang out


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Democracy at work 

Thanks!


----------

